# new to having a pet pigeon



## fantail 2009 (Feb 28, 2009)

hi, im new to having pet pigeons  and i know not much of them 
my pigeons are faintail pigeons and they are completely white.
now i have a few questions 
1)i cannot really tell wich is male and female does any 1 know how i can tell the difference
2)the female layed an egg and i dont know if male has fertalised it can any 1 tell me if its a bird 

thanks i will take all answers into account thank you


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Since you are new to Pigeons, you need to read everything you can find about care for them as the needs of each kind of bird is different.
Since one of your birds has laid an egg, she will lay another one in the next couple of days. If you keep watching, you will soon figure out which one that is. Once the eggs are laid, the male and female take turns incubating the eggs. The female incubates the eggs during the night time hours.
If both the Pigeons are indeed of opposite sex, the eggs are likely fertile. I recommend buying some fake eggs which often can be found at a craft store, and switching the eggs out. It's very important to let your pair complete the cycle as it is very hard on the hen to lay egg after egg. Also, please make sure she has oyster shell always available in a separate dish.
Don't feel bad about removing the eggs. If you let all eggs hatch, you will soon be overwhelmed with Pigeons and that's not fair to them or you. Finding a good home for Pigeons is not so easy.
Remember...read....read...read.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

fantail 2009 said:


> hi, im new to having pet pigeons  and i know not much of them
> my pigeons are faintail pigeons and they are completely white.
> now i have a few questions
> 1)i cannot really tell wich is male and female does any 1 know how i can tell the difference
> ...


welcome,
she will or should lay another egg about two days after the first. the one sitting in the nest and laying is the hen of course , as far as being fertile you can let them sit on them and about 18 days they would hatch if they are fertile. Im not sure about the question "can anyone tell me if it's a bird?' not sure what you mean there.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

If you have a pair, then once there are two eggs (assuming they are not 'novice' parents) then they should start sitting. The hen will take the night shift, the male would normally sit eggs from maybe mid morning until an hour or two before dark. 

Best assume the eggs will be fertile if you have a mated pair. If you don't want to have them raising young, you can obtain plastic or wooden eggs and swap them once the second egg is laid (try Boddy and Ridewood). It is possible to check the eggs ('candling' eggs - studying them in front of a light) to see if they develop an embryo - not something I've done, but you'll probably find info on here if you use the search facility.

The cock bird is generally more vocal and pushy, whetever kind of pigeon. With our mixed bunch, I note the hens are generally smaller and lighter - we have a couple of very delicate looking fantails - but that isn't universally so.

Are they in an aviary, or outside dovecote flying free?

John


----------



## fantail 2009 (Feb 28, 2009)

John_D said:


> Hi
> 
> If you have a pair, then once there are two eggs (assuming they are not 'novice' parents) then they should start sitting. The hen will take the night shift, the male would normally sit eggs from maybe mid morning until an hour or two before dark.
> 
> ...


thier in a small shed for the moment because ive just got them and they nned to get used to me and thier surroundings


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

fantail 2009 said:


> thier in a small shed for the moment because ive just got them and they nned to get used to me and thier surroundings


Its really not a good idea to let fantails "free fly". Their not the greatest flyers, very awkward because of their tails, and can't escape preditors very well. I keep mine contained in a garden aviary, and they are very happy - and safe.


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to the site! I joined after my grandad died, he was my source of pigeon information, and PT has helped me with just about everything I've had a problam with or needed information about so far.  You can't do much better than to come here for advice!

I keep a mixed bunch of pigeons, most I have no clue what breed they are! I have a couple of white homers and a rescued semi-handreared racer too. I have one female fantail that came to me being very unwell and she's since bulked up and is now a beautiful addition to my little flock. 

As MSFreebird says, fantails aren't the best of fliers. Mine is just a regular garden fantail, not one of the really fancy ones, so she can fly a little better than them. In fact, she's normally out at the front with the others trailing along behing her!  If it's really windy though, I won't let the birds out as her tail acts like a parachute and she gets blown all over the place! Whether you choose to let them fly free or not is a personal choice. There are barely any birds of prey around my house (we live by the sea and the seagulls chase them away!) but I have recently had problems with the neighbours cats. I still choose to let them fly free, but I know there's always a risk one might not come back, so far, it hasn't happened in over a year but I do currently have one injured pidge in a pet-carrier in the house.

Good luck with your birds and I hope you will enjoy them as much as I enjoy mine!


----------

